# Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, OR
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: N/A*












*Portland Trail Blazers (0-0)

Starters: 






































PG Andre Miller | SG Brandon Roy | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 














*Phoenix Suns (0-0) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Great way to start the season... on the road.... again.... I can't remember the last time the Suns opened the season at home. It's really angering me. I would love to go to a season opener for my beloved Suns. Wah wah... they're on the road again. They need to make the most of it. I think this will be one of Oden's 5 games this season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Miller and Roy will probably combine for like 55 points.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Can we change the Hedo picture? He's too ugly to look at. Maybe use a picture of Borat?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

The negativity here is the worse I've seen in years but I've already set myself up for it, My Dallas Cowboys and their 1-5 start, the D-Backs and their bullpen, the Coyotes and their overtime losses, the Sun Devils and their trip to Cal..

I'll be like Charlie Brown looking in his halloween bag saying "I got a rock."


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

This season is screwed. F*** it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*



Hyperion said:


> Can we change the Hedo picture? He's too ugly to look at. Maybe use a picture of Borat?


Done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

High five!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*



Dissonance said:


> Done.


This pleases me


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

28-26, Blazers after 1. Haven't watched too much of it though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

50-46 Blazers at the half.

Jrich 13 pts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

This officiating is terrible! The suns also need to start knocking the blazers around.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Robin Lopez doesn't look so great when rolling in the P&R w/ Nash. Then again it's probably because I'm so used to seeing Nash run that with Amare. Bah >_>


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

J-Rich seems like he's been all over the place.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

JRich is ballin out there tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Big 3 by Frye just before end of qrter.

81-75, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Frye is not another diaw.
Nash is proving his pimp hand is still strong


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Suns went off in that third quarter. I'm curious to see how they finish games now. Before they'd run the P&R to death until Nash got something he wanted with Amare. Wonder how they'll adjust.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Nash and1. 25 pts for him. Probably gonna have to see more of this, this yr.

91-88, Suns 5:44 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Jesus. Just like that 97-91, Blazers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Gonna be one long season. I'm numb to it. I expected it coming in.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

The wheels literally came off that fourth quarter.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

Despite the preseason, I was still hoping the Suns would surprise again this year, but it doesn't look like it. The Suns did play well for three quarters but that fourth quarter was a disaster. Nash and Rich were the offense tonight.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Opening Night - Game #1: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0) - 10/2*

So I guess Gentry was murdering the team with practices during the preseason hence the lack of energy and hustle during games. They are looking much much better but still looked like they were gassed by the 4th. It's ok though. I really don't like the Blazers matchup with the Suns.

Dudley has gotten A LOT better too! He's dropped 15lbs and is moving so much quicker! He can be a starter on most teams in the league now. Frye has started to play a little bigger than he was playing last year. Lopez needs to figure it out. Hedo was hampered by some crappy calls and had to sit for much of the night but he was moving well towards the end, his shot just needs to fall. Warrick is better than he was in preseason too. I really think this team, once they gel and can grab a rebound, will be a top team in the league. It all hinges on rebounding though.

Also, great defense from the Suns. The had a hand in the passing lanes all night. Even Nash was denying the ball.


----------

